# [Review] Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F



## jamesbond008 (Feb 10, 2011)

Today, I am going to review my  gadget, Sony Walkman NWZ- B152F, having 2GB memory.
*Price- Rs 2890/-*

 *Review*

*Looks*

The player's design is marvellous but some people may find it little bulky, but still, it got its looks. The player is 90.9 mm long, 23.3  mm wide and 15.2mm deep.It is available in 4 colours - Black, Pink, Red and Gold. It has a retractable cap in one side and the headphone connector in the opposite side. Opening the retractable cap you can see the USB connector. Almost at the centre the Ring for navigation is placed beautifully. There are 3 LEDs which will be activated by activating the BASS mode.
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/7070/dsc001341i.jpg
Boxed
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9803/dsc001361.jpg
Out of the box
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/7773/dsc001731.jpg
2 out of 3 Led blinking

*Features*

Since this is a B-series player, don't expect many things from this tiny friend. It can play both MP3 and WMA without any problems. It also got FM playback and voice and FM recording. It took almost 67 minutes to fully charge the device and the QUICK charge made it to run for almost 85 minutes with just 3 minutes charging. Zappin feature is provided in this player but I can't understand the use of Zappin in a device which got a display.
ZAPPIN™ enables you to “ZAP-in” to preview the chorus of the next track with a choice of either 4 or 15 seconds, making it easy to browse and find the track you want. Found your tune? Simply press the button again to “ZAP-out” to start playback from the beginning
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/2439/dsc001701.jpg
Relative size with a Kingston Pendrive

*Navigation and Buttons*
navigation is done by moving the ring and selecting is done by the ...... button. Near the ring two buttons ZAP and BACK (HOME)are placed. REC, Volume controller and PLAY Mode selector are placed on one side where HOLD is on the other side. The screen is a good one with good interface (not cluttered) and good contrast.
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/4519/dsc001711.jpg
Navigational buttons
*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4485/dsc001681.jpg
REC, VOLUME, PLAY MODE

*Sound-Quality*
The sound quality is just brilliant and gets awesome with the BASS mode enabled. The bundled earphones are of good quality but switching to a Philips  canal earphone the quality got increased, but still there is no need to buy another headphone if you aren’t an audiophile.

*Pros*
-Nice design
-Good sound quality
-Easy menu interface
-Presence of good features
-Light weight
-Cheap

*Cons*
-Somewhat bulky
-bundled earphones could be of better quality
-The retractable cap is easy to misplace
-Enabling Bass mode, battery drained quickly

*Final result*
Features- 4/5
Looks- 4/5
Value for money- 5/5
Sound Quality- 4.5/5
*Price*- Rs 2890/-

Product reviewed by Navaneeth Ashok   a.k.a  jamesbond008


----------



## desiibond (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

nice review there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

^^ Nice review. I am also in search for a MP3 Player and currently zeroed at Transcend T sonic 330.


----------



## jamesbond008 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Thank you guys , BTW this was my first review


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Nice review jamesbond008.
Can you elaborate a little of how bulky it is?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

^^ By guessing with the picture, it's just a little bit bulky than Kingston pendrive.


----------



## jamesbond008 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*



> Can you elaborate a little of how bulky it is?



yep, its just a little bulky, when compared with pendrive sized player, and the player is 90.9 mm long, 23.3 mm wide and 15.2mm deep


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Review : Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Sony Walkmans are just awesome, I currently have NWZ-B142F and it's gr8!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Review: Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Thanks furiousgamer and jamesbond


----------



## Pravas (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Review: Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Nice Review
But By Any Chance Could You Re Upload The Pics..


----------



## Goten (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Review: Sony Walkman NWZ B-152-F*

Is it so.

Peace~~~!


----------

